# Lightweight Sheetrock?



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

I wouldn't say half the weight but it is significantly lighter. Its just as strong in my opinion and it cuts easier too. 5/8 drywall on the ceiling is for a firestop. My local Home Depot carried the USG Ultralight. Its about 40 cents a sheet more than the regular sheetrock.


----------



## sfj (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, I had never heard of lightweight sheetrock but I will definitely be on the lookout for it. One of my first jobs out of high school 30 years ago was a laborer for drywall installers. My hands and arms were very sore at the end of the day carrying that stuff around.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

That would have been useful when I had to do a ceiling without a drywall lift. It was all crooked at the end of the job and we said "screw it, it's staying" and I hired out the mudding. LOL He did a good job but I'm sure he sweard a lot.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

You can go to US gypsum site and read up on the light weight drywall. Just finished hanging 50 sheets on a remoding job. It is supposed to be 30% lighter. Definitely feels like it. It cuts and snaps as well as if not better than the regular drywall. It is more rigid and hangs nicely. I don't see why anyone would want to use the standard 1/2" over the lightweight, with the exception of needing mold resistant or firecode drywall. Right now HD only has 1/2" x 4' x 8' sheets. 50 cents more at 5.85 at our local HD. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## DAlnB (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow – firehawkmph - $5.85 a sheet is higher than you pay for regular sheetrock? I have to pay a bit over $9.00 a sheet at Lowes in Nevada. I have not seen the lightweight stuff there but I imagine they can order it for me. It would probably be worth the extra costs just in handling.

A lot of good answers here and I appreciate them all.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah...wow! $5.85 a sheet. Here in Ontario its $14 with tax. I went to HD yesterday and they are now selling 2'x2' pieces for $5.65


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

$6.97 for a 4 X 8 sheet of regular 1/2 inch at Home Depot here in Phoenix. Around $11ish for a 12 footer.

I havent even heard a whisper of the lightweight stuff around here yet  I can't wait tho !!


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Looked at some ultra light today at HD. $6.65 for a 4x8. 4x12 was @9.80. Seems it was all they had in 1/2".

NW, Al.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow,
I guess I am a bit surprised. I thought the home depots in the states had uniform pricing. Guess I shouldn't complain. Our local HD is about 5 minutes from my house and is by far the cleanest one I have ever been in. Always neat and orderly with some pretty nice people working there.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's the link to the USG site-->http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-ultralight-gypsum-panels.html?intcmp=hpbanner:ultralightelephant

I haven't tried any yet. It's only available in certain areas right now.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

In the end, the price will be what the market will accept. If too high, the volume will be lower assuming the only buyers need drywall. Not all stores have the same price because each store has different costs and competition/competitive products. Freight/delivery charges and competition are the reasons.

It may not be accepted by some local/regional codes unless the supplier has it certified and tested as being acceptable AND the local area has adopted a national code and standards.

Dick


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

We've got the 8' and 12' lengths now at the local HD (1/2" only though). It would be nice to see ultralight 5/8" as I get older. Funny thing, I called the drywall supply I use when I need a large job stocked to get a price quote on board. They don't have the lightweight stuff. HD has the exclusive on it around here (at least for now).


----------



## PainterDan (Jul 9, 2013)

Ahhh 5/8 ultralight is a blessing! I was doing a ceiling repair by myself and dreaded dealing with it. The HD in Evanston, IL. had it and I'll never use the old stuff again!


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

you dug up an old topic from 2011. the ultra light is stronger and lighter and rated for 24" o.c i see on the cgc website they have 5/8" ultra light and i havent seen it around here yet. i cant wait cause 5/8" really sucks.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

Great Topic............light weight imo is a scam. the less substance to the rock , the less cost to the manufacturer. Same way with the muds, except the newer ultra light muds are truly amazing. Two coats and thats it. as far as the rock goes, I think time will be the judge, in the end. we'll see how it holds up. Nice post again


----------

